# Service Entrance Conductors Under House



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

A house is located just inside the special flood hazard area and required to be elevated on piers 48" off the ground.  After you set up the electrical panel on the right side of the house per plans and the POCO, the POCO decides to bring the service lateral down the opposite side of the house.  You will now have to route the service entrance cable under the house from the meter to your panel.

Since this is an open area, not enclosed by walls, can you attach the service entrance conductors to the bottom of the exposed floor joists to get to the other side or will you have to add a disconnect near the meter?

Is this considered inside the house?

Answer for your chosen field.


----------



## jwelectric (Jul 3, 2013)

Would the NM-B used for the circuits of the house and ran in this space be considered inside or outside?


----------



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> Would the NM-B used for the circuits of the house and ran in this space be considered inside or outside?


Great question.  The NM cable would be run through the joists within the joist bays.  Larger sizes just may be secured to the bottom.

The SEC would not be within the joist bays but underneath it.


----------



## steveray (Jul 3, 2013)

I would not treat it any different than anywhere else outside the house..... I believe...I know there is particulars on "under buildings"....but I don't know if they apply to this....


----------



## Dennis (Jul 3, 2013)

I think 230.6 ansers the questions.  A disconnect is needed



> 230.6 Conductors Considered Outside the Building.Conductors shall be considered outside of a building or other structure under any of the following conditions:
> 
> (1) Where installed under not less than 50 mm (2 in.) of concrete beneath a building or other structure
> 
> ...


----------



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> I think 230.6 ansers the questions.  A disconnect is needed


And as expected with the honorable Dennis A answering....we have a winner.  Thank you Mr. Dennis for shedding the light we needed on this subject.

On to bigger pastures, where is this description in the IRC???


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 3, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> On to bigger pastures, where is this description in the IRC???


It's not. (2009)


----------



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> It's not. (2009)


Hence my point and my personal disapproval of an electrical section in the IRC.


----------

